# White patch on Daz's stomach!



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I only just noticed a large white patch on Daz's stomach. It doesn't look like Ich as it's a large patch, not dots. It is inbetween his gills and his ventrals and is on the underside of his body. I'm not too sure about how serious it is, I think he's had it since I got him (about three weeks ago). 

Anyway, just wanted to know if I should be concerned? I've got some money spare so I can pop to LFS tomorrow and get anything for him if needed too. If this isn't at all serious I apologize for taking up space on the Diseases section...

Here's all the info:

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gallons (US)
What temperature is your tank? 76 degrees farenheit or 24 degrees celsius
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? nothing

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Tetra betta flakes and FD bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day with flakes. Twice a week gets some FD bloodworms

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%. Gravel siphoned too.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Tetra Aquasafe. 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? N/A

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Small white patch between gills and ventrals. (on stomach)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not at all. Active as always!
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About 5 minutes ago. I think it was already there when I bought him.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Not at all.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not got a clue


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having trouble visualising the white spot, can you put up a picture? One general suggestion I have is see if you can get pellets instead of flakes for him. Flakes tend to be messy and make bettas kinda bloaty.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

This isn't Daz, it's just a betta picture I found online that has the same thing. It has the same white patch of Daz


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Only difference is Daz isn't pregnant lol


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I just read it has something to do with bloating. That was a mistake on my part. I've been too generous with FD bloodworms recently, gave him two yesterday and one today, gonna fast him tomorrow so hopefully it will die down, I'll make friday fasting day


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

If he's active don't fast him. Bloating usually results in lethargy, floating etc. You can say he's just really really full. I would just cut down on the servings and get some good pellets.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

My last fish had the exact same thing happened to him. I hope he recovers.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Your last fish survived or not?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Reece, relax.  As long as your betta isn't acting "funny" he's fine. As I said. Overfed does not equal bloated.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok... So yeah just fed him about half what he usually eats, I'll report back after the weekend how he's doing!


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

But yeah he's still extremely active lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good, then you shouldn't worry! ;-)


----------

